# Neues Urheberrecht: Bis zu 10.000 Euro Strafe für jeden illegalen Download



## dsr1 (9 Januar 2008)

Als ich diese Meldung las, war ich erst einmal wieder sprachlos, wie sehr Industrie und ihre Lobby Einfluss nehmen auf die Gesetzgebung. Was mich aber in dem ganzen Zusammenhang interessiert, ist die Frage, ob auch selber digital aufgenommene Files als illegal gelten. 
Beispiel: ich suche über g2p.org ein Musikstück und finde das auf irgendeinem Server. Der Download wäre jetzt nach der neuen Gesetzeslage illegal, wenn ich das MP3-file aber einfach nur abspielen lasse und dabei z.B. mit Audacity aufnehme, wie sieht es denn dann aus? Vielleicht gibt's ja ein paar Rechtsausleger  , die das mal unter diesem Gesichtspunkt erläutern können.
Interessant wäre auch die Frage, ob man einem MP3-file nachweisen kann, ob es gedownloaded oder selbst aufgenommen wurde. Wenn die cops einen PC untersuchen, können die dann sagen, das MP3 ist durch download und das ist durch Aufnahme auf den Rechner gekommen? 
Wenn ich jetzt hier eine Anleitung zum legalen/illegalen Umgehen der Rechtsprechung abgeliefert haben sollte, tut mir das echt leid und ich distanziere mich dann natürlich davon.
Also wer was zu diesem Thema beitragen kann, bitte.
greez
dsr1


----------



## BenTigger (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Urheberrecht: Bis zu 10.000 Euro Strafe für jeden illegalen Download*

In einem MP3 File können "digitale Wasserzeichen" implementiert werden.
Zumindest werden meine im Internet gekauften MP3 Dateien vor der downloadfreigabe immer erst digital signiert und das soll dann ermöglichen, aufgefundene MP3 Dateien zu mir rück verfolgbar zu machen. So zumindest immer die Warnung von meinem Downloadanbieter


----------



## dsr1 (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Urheberrecht: Bis zu 10.000 Euro Strafe für jeden illegalen Download*

Meinst du damit die MP3-Tags? Die könnte man ja ändern (Mp3tag.exe) bzw. wenn man die Datei abspielt und neu aufnimmt, sind die Signaturen ja wohl auch weg. Was ich meine, sind weniger die Sharing-Dienste als die vielen Verzeichnisse im Netz, in denen MP3's einfach so herumliegen. Da weiss man zwar auch nicht, woher die kommen, aber wenn man die nicht downloaded sondern abspielt, sollte es meiner Meinung nach kein Problem mehr geben. 
Beispiel: du gibst in g2p.org den Begriff Bob Marley ein und es wird ein Link "Index of /bob-marley-no-sympathy" gefunden. Da liegen dann so 16 Bob Marley Titel herum. Die darf man jetzt nicht mehr einfach so downloaden, aber mit einem Klick darauf kann man die ja auch abspielen - und dann gleichzeitig digital aufnehmen. Sowas sollt eigentlich nicht belangt werden können.
greez


----------



## drboe (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Urheberrecht: Bis zu 10.000 Euro Strafe für jeden illegalen Download*



dsr1 schrieb:


> Meinst du damit die MP3-Tags


Nein, meint er nicht.  Ähnlich wie in Bildern kann man in MP3 Files Bitmuster verstecken. Ein paar gezielt gekippte Bits beeinträchtigen die Musik kaum, lassen aber eine Indivialisierung zu. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digitales_Wasserzeichen

M. Boettcher


----------



## fvf-1880 (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Urheberrecht: Bis zu 10.000 Euro Strafe für jeden illegalen Download*

@dsr1:
Ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass der Anbieter die Erlaubnis des Rechteinhabers hat, dessen Werke zu verbreiten (Downloadmöglichkeit) oder öffentlich darzubieten (Abspielen)? 

Wenn eher nein, dann könnte man den Schluss ziehen, dass es sich wohl um eine Vorlage handeln dürfte, die nicht rechtmäßig angeboten wird.

Zitat §53(1) UrhG: 
"Zulässig sind einzelne Vervielfältigungen eines Werkes durch eine natürliche Person zum privaten Gebrauch, soweit nicht zur Vervielfältigung eine (...) offensichtlich rechtswidrig öffentlich zugänglich gemachte Vorlage verwendet wird." Zitat Ende


----------



## dsr1 (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Urheberrecht: Bis zu 10.000 Euro Strafe für jeden illegalen Download*

Nun im Falle eines Falles muß man ja nicht angeben, aus welcher Quelle man einen Titel abgespielt hat. Es igbt ja auch noch Internetradio, wo alle Titel täglich verfügbar sind.
Ich denke, die Sache mit der eigenen digitalen Aufnahme gibt einem die Chance, MP3's auf seinem PC zu haben, ohne jetzt ständig in furcht zu leben, bei einer Durchsuchung für diese MP3's in Regress genommen zu werden.
Mit dem neuen Gesetz ist man ja fast schon kriminalisiert, wenn man überhaupt MP3's gespeichert hat.
Oder muß die Industrie nachweisen, dass die Files illegal sind?
greez


----------



## fvf-1880 (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Urheberrecht: Bis zu 10.000 Euro Strafe für jeden illegalen Download*

Vereinfacht: Zumindest im Strafrecht sollte der Anzeigeerstatter hinreichende Anhaltspunkte für einen Anfangsverdacht oder "Beweise" vorlegen können, damit überhaupt Ermittlungen seitens der Strafverfolgungsbehörden aufgenommen werden. 

Es liegt dann an den Behörden, dem Beschuldigten eine Tathandlung nachzuweisen. Der Beschuldigte ist nicht verpflichtet, Beweise für seine Unschuld zu bringen. Kann er dies jedoch tun, werden die Strafverfolgungsbehörden diese Beweise selbstverständlich gerne in das Ermittlungsverfahren aufnehmen.


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Urheberrecht: Bis zu 10.000 Euro Strafe für jeden illegalen Download*



dsr1 schrieb:


> Oder muß die Industrie nachweisen, dass die Files illegal sind?


Es hat sich zwischenzeitlich ein neuer Industriezweig entwickelt, bei dem spezialisierte Rechtsanwälte unter Zuhilfenahme von technisch versierten Unternehmen solche Nachweise massenhaft erbringen. Die nehmen an den beliebten Tauschbörsen selbst teil und phishen die Verbindungsdaten der Anbieter sowie die freigegebenen Dateien ab und legen diese "Nachweise" den Staatsanwaltschaften vor. Die wiederum holt (wenn möglich) nahezu schon in Echtzeit die Daten der Anschlussinhaber bei den ISP und teilt diese per Akteneinsichtnahme den Kanzleien mit. Das zuvor eröffnete Strafverfahren wird zwar i. d. R. umgehend wieder eingestellt aber nun beginnt der zivile Ziellauf der Rechtsanwälte, der nicht nur am vergangenen Weihnachten vielen Internetnutzern das Fest versaut hat.

Ein Beispiel > HIER <.

Also, wer nur abspielt und das Abgespielte mit einer Software aufzeichnet, der dürfte dafür wohl nicht zu belangen sein. Weder Musikindustrie noch Abmahnanwälte und auch nicht die Strafverfolger werden einem wegen sowas was anhaben wollen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Urheberrecht: Bis zu 10.000 Euro Strafe für jeden illegalen Download*



Reducal schrieb:


> Weder Musikindustrie noch Abmahnanwälte und auch nicht die Strafverfolger werden einem wegen sowas was anhaben wollen.


meintest Du "können"? Wenn die könnten, wie sie wollen, würden sie wohl noch Leute einsperren, weil die an Musik denken, ohne sie sündhaft teuer zu kaufen


----------



## dsr1 (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Urheberrecht: Bis zu 10.000 Euro Strafe für jeden illegalen Download*



fvf-1880 schrieb:


> @fvf-1880:
> Ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass der Anbieter die Erlaubnis des Rechteinhabers hat, dessen Werke zu verbreiten (Downloadmöglichkeit) oder öffentlich darzubieten (Abspielen)?
> 
> Wenn eher nein, dann könnte man den Schluss ziehen, dass es sich wohl um eine Vorlage handeln dürfte, die nicht rechtmäßig angeboten wird.
> ...



Nun dann dürften ja auf keinem einzigen Server im Netz mehr MP3's ungeschützt "rumliegen". Google findet sie irgendwann und dann sind sie zuzusagen öffentlich.


----------



## johinos (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Urheberrecht: Bis zu 10.000 Euro Strafe für jeden illegalen Download*

Auf welchem Server beispielsweise liegen mp3's "ungeschützt" rum, und warum, wenn nicht um sie anderen zur Verfügung zu stellen? 

"Fahrlässiges Verbreiten"?

Sieht es für die Abmahner anders aus, wenn jemand am downloaden oder am abspielen ist? Geht letzteres nicht erst, wenn ein download passiert? Ob die Datei hinterher auf dem Rechner gespeichert ist, interessiert den Ab(m/s)ahner doch garnicht.


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Urheberrecht: Bis zu 10.000 Euro Strafe für jeden illegalen Download*



dsr1 schrieb:


> Nun dann dürften ja auf keinem einzigen Server im Netz mehr MP3's ungeschützt "rumliegen".


Genau so ist die Rechtslage in DE seit 10 Tagen.

Wobei "Google" weder die Rechtslage bestimmt noch verändert. Ob die was finden, hat nicht mit dessen (Il-)Legalität zu tun. Nicht mal im Ansatz.


----------

